# GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming G1 Motherboard Review PART-2



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 22, 2015)

*Component Layout*
Let’s now see what all components GIGABYTE have planned for this board.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/50.jpg  


1. 3. 22 phase CPU Power VRM Section design equipped with two International Rectifiers IR35201 PMWs and  few IR3599 phase doubler ICs to control two output IR3553 MOSFET with up to 60A of output current capability each, 60A Ferrite Chokes, and few long lifespan Durable Black Solid Caps.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/51.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/52.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/53.jpg  


2. Two separate DRAM Power section using pair of IR 3553M MOSFETs and PWM controller is IR3570
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/54.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/55.jpg  


4. 11. Renesas Electronics YET-D720210-0004 Usb 3.0 4-Port Hub Chip.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/56.jpg  


5. MegaChips MCDP2800 a Bridge DisplayPort with HDMI2.0a in a Single Chip solution
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/57.jpg  


6. The TPS65982 is a stand-alone USB Type-C & Power Delivery (PD) controller providing cable plug and orientation detection at the USB Type-C connector.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/58.jpg  


7. Intel's DSL6540 Thunderbolt 3.0/USB 3.1 controller.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/59.jpg  


8.  9.  21.Killer DoubleShot-X3™ Pro with 2 Killer e2400 GbE + 1 Killer 1535 WiFi.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/60.jpg  




*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/61.jpg  


10. The PLX PEX8747 chip is a PCI-e 3.0 48 lane /5 port PCI-E switch chip supporting 3-Way SLI and 4-Way SLI/CrossFireX along with eight ASMedia ASM1480 PCI-E quick switches to provides all bandwidth to the PCI-E 16x slots.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/62.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/62b.jpg  


12.   15. Two ASMedia ASM1061 chips for SATA ports.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/63.jpg  


13. Intel Z170 Chipset.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/64.jpg 

14. ITE IT8628e is SuperIO chip monitors temperatures, voltages and other key metrics for normal operation and overclocking.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/65.jpg  


16. Fan control and monitoring is performed via ITE IT8792E the system controller.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/66.jpg  


17. The ITE IT8951e is used to provide the USB BIOS recovery functionality.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/67.jpg  


18. Gigabyte uses two SPI chip labeled MXIC MX 2SL12873F a capacity of 128 Mb for storing UEFI BIOS.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/68.jpg  


19. The AsMedia ASM1184e chip which is a PCI express packet switch, 1 PCIe x1 Gen2 upstream port to 7 PCIe x 1 Gen2 downstream ports using Asmedia ASM1480 PCIe bus switch chips.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/69.jpg 

20.  GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming G1 motherboard is equipped with Creative Sound Blaster Certified ZxRi 120dB+ Audio. The main Audio Code is Creative CA0132 Core 3Di chip, but along with this Gigabyte has added the Cirrus Logic 8416 digital audio receiver and a dedicated top of the line BurrBrown PCM1794 DAC. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/70.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/71.jpg 

A semi-transparent line on motherboard separates the whole audio section from the rest of the board in order to minimize interference. Audio section is having premium Nichicon Fine Gold Capacitors and four WIMA audio-grade film capacitors for audio filtration. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/72.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/73.jpg  


Gigabyte also included some very good audio grade swappable OP-AMPs for best user  audio experience. Front panel Audio output has a BurrBrown OPA2134PA  OP-AMP which is a superior sound quality , ultra low distortion ( 0.00008% ) and High Performance audio operational amplifiers. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/74.jpg

And for rear audio output Gigabyte used two swappable and dedicated Japan Radio Company JRC2114D OP-AMPs for left and right channels, and remaining rear output used Texas Instruments L49710 OP-AMPs.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/75.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/76.jpg  
RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA) suite is used for testing test GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming G1 audio against ASUS Xonar DX Sound card. You can see clearly the difference between Noise level, dynamic rang and Total harmonic distortion percentage produced by GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming G1 on-board audio. Resulting one of the best on-board audio solution. 


RMAA ASUS Xonar DX
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/77.jpg 

RMAA GIGABYTE Audio 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/78.jpg  






*Testing*
Test system configuration - LGA socket 1151
 CPU - Intel Core i7 6700K 
 Board - Gigabyte  Z170X-Gaming G1 
 RAM - 4 X 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 3000Mhz
 SSD - Kingston SV300 120GB
 Cooler - Corsair H100i 
 GFX - Asus HD7750
 PSU - CM 750
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS - Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/79.jpg

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/80.jpg  


*BIOS*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/81.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/82.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/83.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/84.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/85.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/86.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/87.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

Swap-able opmap is a good idea.


----------

